# York, PA Toy Car Extravaganza



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

November 29th, 2015
York Fairgrounds
hundreds of tables of toys.
early buyers 6pm Sat and 7AM Sunday.

I will be there with about 500 assorted Aurora slot cars (Mach I, El Camino, '32 Fords) along with gas powered toys and other related items. Several slot car vendors will be there. Worth the trip and stop by and say hi.

Bob Beers


----------

